# The Best Birthday Present!!



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

My Beautiful Baby I just got him tonight 

Introducing .........Charlie

Sorry only got I pic then the camera died I will get more when the batteries recharge


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

One pic is all you needed! Charlie is a doll!!! I love lutinos, I think they are gorgeous and so is your baby!!! Best of luck with #3..hehe- Would u believe me if I told u a few months ago that u'd have 3 of these tiels running around your house? lol


----------



## hozie07 (Aug 22, 2007)

You're so lucky .He's so cute


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> Would u believe me if I told u a few months ago that u'd have 3 of these tiels running around your house? lol


No Way!!!!! 



hozie07 said:


> You're so lucky .He's so cute


Thank You!!


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh Charlie is stunning!! How old is he?


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

What a perfect birthday present!
He is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Charlie is gorgeous!!!  Is he dna'd as a male? If not do you know his parents. At least Charlie is a unisex name (maybe change the spelling to Charli or Charly for a girl though) if you aren't sure.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Awwww soo cute. I'm inlove lol. Now if only i can get one more. Maybe in a few months


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Plukie said:


> Oh Charlie is stunning!! How old is he?


thats the first question I asked, Ian forgot to ask her how old he was  I saw picture that was dated Sept 3 and he looked to be a few weeks old in it, really baby look so I am thinking he is 7-8 wks old but I am not sure hoping to find that out when I got Ollie he was still doing the begging cry big time but he was supposedly weaned this one is not doing it so I am thinking he is a little bit older then Ollie was.



Bea said:


> Charlie is gorgeous!!!  Is he dna'd as a male? If not do you know his parents. At least Charlie is a unisex name (maybe change the spelling to Charli or Charly for a girl though) if you aren't sure.


Thanks Bea  no he is not dna'd yet  it very well could be a girl...lol I am just going on behaviour the head bobbing and the different noises that he makes just like Ollie which Georgie never did but of course I am not 100% sure just a feeling I have, I figured Charlie or Charly was pretty unisex just like Georgie  I know the lutino is sex-linked I am not exactly sure of his/her parentage but I know his father was not a lutino or so she told Ian so it could go either way.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Wow what a great birthday present  You are to lucky


----------

